# Tow Vehicle For 2007 29Bhs



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

In August back in 2007, I bought a very loaded four door extenended cab F150 set up to tow, and a new Outback 29BHS. The sticker on the trailer shows that the GVWR/PNBV is 7710 pounds. I had never owned a TT before that or towed anything that big, so I was nervous as to whether it would all work safely, but over the next 7 years, we had many happy adventures.

Right around 2013, life changed. Money got very tight, and I found that I needed to trade the Ford for an efficint daily driver: a Fiat 500. I was pretty sure that the Fiat wouldn't tow this rig, so I parked the Outback and life went on.

Fast forward to 2017: things have started to get back to normal, and I am about to trade my wife's Cadillac SRX for a muscular SUV that can tow. In a perfect world, I would look at a new 2500 truck or a diesel, but for reasons I won't get into here, that second vehicle MUST be a 6 passenger SUV, and I have to go used. The queation is, what vehichle do the readers of this forum recommend? Would a GMC Yukon Denali get it done, or a Suburban, an Escalade or something entirely different?

I can't afford to make a mistake on this, so I would appreciate any advice...

Thanks!


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Suburban or Denali if configured right with the max tow package would be very capable. You have to be careful when buying to be wary of what the salesman is telling you compared to the yellow sticker inside the door jam. People alone can max out a vehicles GVWR, and not leave much to spare for tongue weight. Suburbans usually come standard with a 3:08 rear end, which in my humble opinion is not good for towing. I'm hoping that the max tow package includes a stouter rear end, and improved transmission cooling.

I'm guessing you have around 700 - 800 pounds of tongue weight with your trailer. Take that into account with passenger weight when subtracting from the posted available payload. Towing wise you will not have a problem with the 5.3, but hauling the payload is where you need to be concerned.

Wish you luck in your quest.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You can find all of the trailer life towing guides at the link below. Each guide is for a single model year. Look up any vehicles you are interested in and check the ratings.

http://www.trailerlife.com/trailer-towing-guides/


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

You're right, you can't afford to make a mistake, especially with SUVs.

How Much Can These SUVs or Vans Tow Without Exceeding Ratings for a Family of Four?

This article may help too: Trailer Towing with a Van or SUV


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

thunderbird said:


> In a perfect world, I would look at a new 2500 truck or a diesel, but for reasons I won't get into here, that second vehicle MUST be a 6 passenger SUV, and I have to go used. The queation is, what vehichle do the readers of this forum recommend?


 What about a used F-250 Crew cab gasoline version? Seating for 6 unless you gotta have three rows of seats.

Griz


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

I would love an F250 crew cab, but I do need that third row seating. Any tjoughts on a Lincoln Navigator?


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

thunderbird said:


> I would love an F250 crew cab, but I do need that third row seating. Any tjoughts on a Lincoln Navigator?


 Without year/motor info it is a guess. A 2011 with the 5.4L V-8 tows up to 9000 with tow package. BUT!!

Vehicle is close to 6200 with total gross capacity at 7700 or so depending in model, etc. 800 lbs of hitch weight leaves about 800 for all folks, gear, food, etc..

The F-250 SD is HUGE inside, but three rows is three rows and it doesn't have them.

Griz

BTW. I have a 2003 Mercury Mountaineer with the 4.6L (13k on new motor in it) and supposedly it'll tow 7k.. Not with me driving it won't.. LOL..


----------

